# xdtv+kernel-2.6.31(32,33,34)

## andgav01

Hello.

Sorry for my English.

These cores will not work xdtv, with kernel 2.6.30 no problems.

Mplayer, vlc in my tuner Beholder 509fm working without problems.

Ksysguard wrote - xdtv disk sleep and the process xdtv impossible to kill.

Is there a solution to this problem?

Not working xdtv on the kernel 2.6.34  

```
his is xdtv 2.4.0 running on Linux/x86_64 (2.6.34-gentoo).

scandir: file in advertising techka Nha ysnue

filename = / home / and / .xdtv / xdtvrc

X Error of failed request: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode

  Major opcode of failed request: 129 (XFree86-DGA)

  Minor opcode of failed request: 1 (XF86DGAGetVideoLL)

  Serial number of failed request: 15

  Current serial number in output stream: 15

xdtv_v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

wmhooks: netwm detected

wmhooks: netwm state above supported

wmhooks: netwm fullscreen supported

wmhooks: nothing found ...

DGA: server = 2.0, include = 2.0

VidMode: server = 2.2, include = 2.2

  available video mode (s): 1680x1050 1400x1050 1400x1050 1280x1024 1280x1024 1280x960 1152x864 1024x768 1024x768 1024x768 832x624 800x600 800x600 800x600 800x600 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480 640x480

Selected XvImage adaptor with yuyv support: NV17 Video Texture on port 248 (grabdisplay)

No XvVideo port available.

WARNING: video memory base unknown, may be caused by a problem

  with xdtv_v4l-conf or a non-availability of DGA

  and frame buffer devices: CLASSICAL OVERLAY IS DISABLED!

*** GRABBER DEVICE TYPE = v4l2

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

MMX, SSE, AMD MMX extensions, SSE2, 3DNOW, have been detected.

Method glibc

*** AUDIO DEVICE TYPE = dummyaudio

mixer open: file in advertising techka Nha ysnue

*** MIXER DEVICE TYPE = grab

grab_wait: select timeout

total reset

grab_wait: select timeout

grab_wait: select timeout

grab_wait: select timeout

received SIGPIPE

X connection to: 0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
```

----------

